# Dog attack



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Sitting on the couch and I hear my two chickens going nuts I jump up in time to see my neighbors dog chasing one o the two across my porch. She ran into the coop but the dog followed though the door and pinned her. I got there just a couple seconds after. The dog ran (she's actually a really sweet 1 year old puppy). I thought the hen was dead but I picked her up and her heart was still beating. She has a small puncture on both wings, small amount of blood around left ear and left eye swollen ****. Also holding neck off to right.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I put some blue kote on puncture marks. She's walking a little gimpy. She's never liked to be held or Petted and she fell asleep in my lap while checking her out. I put her in a nesting box so she could be comfy and she laid down and went to sleep. Anything else I should do?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i hope shes ok. let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Let her get over the shock. See how she is in the morning. Hope she does okay. Scary.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Very stressful for the chickens and the family.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My chickens know that feeling. Neighbors got beagles, Blue tick, Black and Tan hounds hunting dogs or bear dogs sometimes they get loose. Or he forgets about them


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I check on her this morning and she moved out to the roost bar during the night. Seems to be doing better. Eye still shut. Still waking skittle gimpy and neck still a little crooked but she ate a couple grapes this afternoon. She's scared to come out of the coop though but I can't blame her.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor sweet little brave soul. Glad she is motivating on her own. Good sign.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a nasty bruise on her ear. That's going to hurt for a while. Lucky chicken she has you. Poor poor dear.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

That's not a bruise. She was bleeding from there so I put some blue kote on it. She's very skittish but I managed to catch her tonight. Her eye went from blood red to and orangish color. She's actually starting to open it about half way. Pretty much had to force her out of the coop this Evening but once she was out se was right next to her buddy scratching and eating so se looks like she'll be ok.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so glad she's healing good now. Thank you for the up-date. You're doing a great job with her.


----------

